# Lost Planet 2 Trophy Glitch



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Lost Planet 2 Trophy Glitch Has You Beat, Not the Game*
05/13/2010 Written by Thomas Williams










One of the major additions during this generation on consoles is none other than the trophy system for the PS3. Being rewarded for playing a game that you can then showoff, err, showcase to your friends is a major reward to many gamers. Even though the system is great, it’s far from perfect. Many times during games bugs in the system will fail from triggering a trophy you just earned and you’ll have to bend over backwards while juggle a dozen eggs to finally get it to work. It seems a trophy glitch has appeared in Lost Planet 2 and its a bug that might just make many new owners of the title quite furious upon completing the game.

Various owners of Lost Planet 2 for the PS3 are reporting a failure to receive the trophy for beating the game..on ANY level of completion. If you seem to have run into this problem, please contact Capcom ASAP so they can find out what exactly is wrong and maybe pump out a patch as quick as they can. Hell have no fury like a gamer who can’t earn another a Platinum!
Lost Planet 2 hit the PS3 yesterday and if you’ve already beat it, then why not read our review which should here in the next couple days and comment on how you feel about the game.

[Source] 



*Via: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------

